# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  TOP Threads for your FEMALE friends to Enjoy!

## SlimmerMe

Here are a few threads I located for you guys to share with your ladies should you so desire. I might find some more, but for now a good reading list.

Enjoy~

*Birth Control Pill-effect on libido and mental health*
Birth Control Pill - effect on libido and mental health

*Hmmm-What about the Wife?*
Hmmm What about the Wife?

*Androgel for women*
Androgel for Women???

*Woman's Wellness*
Womans Wellness

*Need Relationship Advice Quick*
Need relationship advise quick!

*Wifes Blood test*
Wifes blood test

*Female Libido: blood test/ hormone level done & posted ~* 
http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...ead-sorry.html







> Slim, can you please create a thread similar to KelKel's thread listing the recommended blood work for women? it would be nice to include it in the list above. her is Kel's thread to use as an example,
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-TRT-Physician
> 
> Thanks!



Here is the Female Ultimate Aging Panel taken from *************.com

-Lipid Profile
-Complete Blood Count w/ Differential
-Estradiol
-Hemoglobin A1c
-Cardiac C-Reactive Protein Test, High Sensitivity
-Insulin Growth Factor (_IGF-1_)
-Thyroxine-Stimulating Hormone (_TSH_)
-Gamma Glutamyl Transpeptidase (_GGT_)
-Insulin, Fasting
-Comprehensive Metabolic Panel
-Luteinizing Hormone(_LH_)
-Testosterone , Serum
-Sex Hormone binding Globulin, Serum
-Urinalysis, Routine
-Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (_FSH_)
-Magnesium, Serum
-Thyroxine (_T4_) Free, Direct
-Iron, Serum w/ TIBC
-Progesterone
-Cancer Antigen (_CA_) 125
-Dehydroepiandrosterone Sulfate (_DHEA_)


Quote from Slimmerme:
Adding a more thorough thyroid testing to this above test with a full panel instead of just TSH and T4 would be a great idea.
plus:
bone density cortisol if needed for further analysis


Quote from PPC:
Free T3 gives a more accurate picture of what's been converted to what when it comes to thyroid. It's a biggie.



Quote from SlimmerMe:

I would add: a more thorough thyroid testing to this above test with a full panel instead of just TSH and T4 

plus: bone density and cortisol if needed for further analysis

----------

